# constant calling



## iChris (May 4, 2013)

over the last week or so, richo has started calling out when I put him back into his cage.

It's not a screech, but more of a "cha-cheeee" call which he seems to do when I'm out of sight (his cage is in it's own room), so I'm assuming it's a flock call. when I walk into his room, he starts pacing back and forward and following me around as he's in the cage at the side, climbing up and to the closed door.

when I let him out, he steps right onto my finger, then either walks up my arm and to my shoulder, or jumps on my shirt and climbs up. once he's on my shoulder, he's quiet, content and just sits there preening himself or me, or just grinds his beak. I'm somewhat confused as sometimes he won't allow me to pat him (he doesn't bite or hiss, he just moves away) and other times he does, but either way he still wants to sit on me.

is it ok to ignore this calling and wait until he "tires" himself out or should I reply? I just say "hello" back loud enough for him to hear.

or is this detrimental for him to leave him in his cage when he's calling out?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd say this is normal for a single 'tiel. My first 'tiel behaved the same when he was alone in a room. Perhaps think about getting him a friend? If not, you might have to put up with it, or move him into a room where there's more activity.


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

Tilly behaves exactly the same when she can't see us, especially after she's had lots of out of cage time.

As difficult as it is to ignore her, we do...well for a while at least. :blush:


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

My new tiel does the same thing, luckily she only calls out once or twice and then gives up


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

yep that's flock calling.
you don't have to get a friend to fix it: there are other strategies.
remember that Richo wants you to be in the room, and he knows that when he calls you return and sometimes get him out. so he's getting what he wants.
when he flock calls, call or whistle back to him. acknowledge him and let him know you're still in the house. but don't go back to him until he's quiet. when he's quiet treat him and get him out. just teach him that flock calling does nothing: he should eventually tire of it.
good luck! it can be a very trying situation 

also, take it as a compliment. it means he loves you


----------



## iChris (May 4, 2013)

thanks. so just ignore it and reward when he's quiet?

I just had him out with me, he's starting to get less adventurous and prefers just to stick on my shoulder, I just put him back in his cage and he's started to call out as soon as I'm out of the room.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wS2NTYWWvwY

he's making this exact same call. at least I know he loves me haha


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

that's the call! Ollie used to do that too.
make sure he has plenty to play with in his cage - just in case it's motivated by boredom. you could leave some music on for him when you're not in the room - to fill the silence. i used to let Ollie listen to the radio. she liked that.
here's a useful article on flock calling\screaming.
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/screaming.html

basically make sure he has enough mental stimulation and enough to do in his day. reward him when he's quiet or making cute birdie noises, and don't come running when he screams.

one day if you do want another bird, it often does solve the problem. but you don't want to get another, just to stop flock calling


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

just another idea. maybe when you leave the room give him some food he loves. like a millet spray or something. then he might associate your departure with something positive - plus it'll keep him busy.


----------



## iChris (May 4, 2013)

yeah he has toys in his cage, a bunch of wooden beads and knotted rope to chew on, I have been using millet as a way to bribe him back into the cage when he doesn't want to go in.


----------



## Alassejane (Feb 16, 2013)

My female (Kiko) used to do it often but i went and got her a mate (Charlie) to keep her company especially when I went out. Snce then she has gotten worse with the flock calling but I don't mind it, it's the dear other half that gets annoyed with her constant calling. At least he has 2 females shouting at him now :lol:


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

sadie used to flock call all the time before we got archie. now she only does it when she hears her daddy's car in the driveway!

archie does it constantly. if i step anywhere out of his sight - i'll hear him 0.2 seconds later. no amount of whistling or calling him will calm him.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Try some shredding toys - most tiels wont chew on knotted rope or wooden balls - those are kind of for larger birds. Try some willow and vine balls - dehydrate some veggies like zucchini and string with cereal and/or things like kale leaves or romaine lettuce - nice natural shredders. Maybe a few bells.


----------



## iChris (May 4, 2013)

yeah I'll give that a go, I'll get him some bells and maybe hang a old book in his cage or put a bunch of shredded newspaper in the bottom. I've been ignoring the calls now and rewarding him when silent. when he's quiet for a hour or more I'll let him out for a while and repeat the process, but I never let him out when he's noisy.

when I let him out, he jumps right to my finger, from my finger to my shirt, then promptly climbs up to my shoulder. he will allow me to scratch him but sometimes he just moves away so I let him be on my shoulder. he just sits there, grinding his beak and preening himself and my beard and he's happy to just do that. sometimes he will wander off and walk along the back of the lounge but that's about it.

one of my mates went to give him a pat whist he was on my shoulder and he hissed at him and lunged at his hand with his beak open.


----------

